# Did i order the wrong cable for E-sys?



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

I guess I did, only worked with INPA. Yes, it's a K+DCAN to USB 
But what is the difference? Is it only the rj-45 connector? I have no problem to cut away the usb connector and put a rj-45 connector there instead. Is the cable different? Is it solder together with the obd different?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> I guess I did, only worked with INPA. Yes, it's a K+DCAN to USB
> But what is the difference? Is it only the rj-45 connector? I have no problem to cut away the usb connector and put a rj-45 connector there instead. Is the cable different? Is it solder together with the obd different?


The cables are completely different. DCAN cable, besides being USB, has a circuit board in it. ENET does not, but has a 511 ohm resistor in it. Just buy an ENET Cable. They are dirt cheap, around $20 USD.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> The cables are completely different. DCAN cable, besides being USB, has a circuit board in it. ENET does not, but has a 511 ohm resistor in it. Just buy an ENET Cable. They are dirt cheap, around $20 USD.


Yes, i have orderd the enet cable, should be here to morrow. 
I search the net about the difference but never did find anything, now I know.
But the dcan cable can be used to code E cars right? Or is it just for INPA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> Yes, i have orderd the enet cable, should be here to morrow.
> I search the net about the difference but never did find anything, now I know.
> But the dcan cable can be used to code E cars right? Or is it just for INPA?


Yes. You can use DCAN for E-Series Coding and Diagnosis.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. You can use DCAN for E-Series Coding and Diagnosis.


Ok, I had a E car before, E91, never got to the coding part though, that's why I had the cable laying around.


----------



## amb0ss (Dec 22, 2014)

*USB K+DCAN Cable*
Supported models: Exx

Software
Reading out / Error List / etc: INPA
Functioncal Jobs: Tool32
Coding: NCSExpert​
*ENET Cable*
Supported models: Fxx

Software
Reading out / Error List / etc: INPA_F
Functional Jobs: Tool32
Coding: E-Sys ( + E-Sys Launcher Premium)​
Hint
INPA_F and Tool32 can also be used for Fxx models using the USB K+DCAN cable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amb0ss said:


> *USB K+DCAN Cable*
> Supported models: Exx
> 
> Software
> ...


True, F-Series can use DCAN as well as ENET for INPA / Tool32, but if you already have an ENET Cable for F-Series Coding, it is better option than using DCAN cable and having to install USB Drivers and modify EDIABAS.ini to use DCAN.


----------

